# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  جسر الغارق أو جسر موسى من اغرب الجسور .. شاهدوا الصور

## هدوء عاصف

*جسر الغارق أو جسر موسى من اغرب الجسور .. شاهدوا الصور*


*
يسمى هذا الجسر بالجسر الغارق أو جسر موسى حيث يذكرنا بمعجزة انشقاق البحر بعصا سيدنا موسى عليه السلام  ويقع ،* *بجانب  حصن أثري قديم يعود إلى القرن الـ 17 الميلادي ، وقد صمم خصيصاً بطريقة  شبه خفية فلا يكاد يُرى من على بعد ، حتى يوفر لزوار الحصن ممر مشاة يتلائم  مع الأجواء القديمة المحيطة بالمكان.
حيث قامت مجموعة RO&AD  المعمارية بتصميم وبناء هذا الجسر في هولندا ، وقد استخدموا خشب الأكويا  Accoya Wood الصلب والمعدل بتكنولوجيا حديثة ليقاوم البكتيريا والفطريات  لبنائه وبالتالي يمكنه أن يتحمل الماء لفترة طويلة.*


*




















*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*مشكور هدوء على ما قدمته لنا
من صور رائعة وجميلة عن الجسر الغارق
تحياتي لك 
*

----------


## بسمه

*جســــــــر رائــــــــع .. 
تسلم ايدك*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*هدوء موضوع مُكرر بس صورك اكتر مشكور*

----------

